# Time to vote for the Paintathon and Open Category sessions!!



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok folks the first Heresy Online Paintathon has ended and the time to vote on the winner has come. Please take a look at the entries and vote on your favourite one! Also, the current Open Categories session has ended so please take the time to vote on that as well. Thanks to all entrants and here's hoping that the next sessions of each, starting next week will see even more participation!

Paintathon Voting

Open Category Voting


----------

